# Buffalo Patty Melts with Potato Grillers



## mossymo (Aug 19, 2012)

Started with sautéing some onions in butter on the stove top. Once cooked down I seasoned them with a little Tatonka Dust.

View media item 162977
-----

Ground buffalo patties and gave it some Big Poppa's Double Secret Steak Rub.

View media item 162978
-----

Put the buffalo patties on the Yoder with just the fan on and gave them some hickory smoke with the tube smoker for about 45 minutes.

View media item 162979
-----

Started the Yoder for a temp of 325º.

Prepped the marble rye bread with butter and Chef Nino's Adrenaline Seasoning that has a Cajun zing to it.

View media item 162980
-----

Potato Grillers on the Frogmats...

View media item 162981
-----

Sauteed onions on the buffalo burgers.

View media item 162982
-----

Here is the line up on the grill getting ready to meet the plate...

View media item 162983
-----

Pattymelt all put together but yet on the grill... this is going to be so good!

View media item 162984
-----

Here we go, hope y'all like medium rare cause the patty melts and potato wedges are plated and ready to enjoy!

View media item 162985
-----

View media item 162986
Thanks for looking!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like a great day to me. Next time let me know so I can plan on being in your neck of the woods = )


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2012)

That looks ABSOLUTELY DELICIOUS! But I got to ask... Three different rubs on one Burger, are they all That Different? Many manufacturer use a lot of the similar ingredients mostly because stuff like Salt, Garlic, Onion and Paprika are Cheap. Then add small amounts of the other spices to give them their individual flavor...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds delicious and looks great but gotta have my burger well done (I know but that's the only way I'll eat it).


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2012)

Great looking burgers - now you got the tummy growlin


----------



## mossymo (Aug 20, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks ABSOLUTELY DELICIOUS! But I got to ask... Three different rubs on one Burger, are they all That Different? Many manufacturer use a lot of the similar ingredients mostly because stuff like Salt, Garlic, Onion and Paprika are Cheap. Then add small amounts of the other spices to give them their individual flavor...JJ



The three seasoning melded together nicely, but I did not put all three on the burger. A seasoning for the onions, a seasoning for the burger and a seasoning for the bread; it is called flavor layering. Worked great here anyways!


----------

